# My son deployed to Afghanistan today



## dlague (Jun 3, 2014)

Ski season in 2014-2015 will seem a little different.  While I will enjoy it still, the thoughts will be with him the whole time.  I pray for his safe return!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 3, 2014)

God protect him and bring him home safe.  

I hope that folks realize that there are still young men and women being sent into harm's way for our country.  Some days it seems like folks take that for granted.


----------



## Edd (Jun 3, 2014)

Hope he comes back soon and safe.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 4, 2014)

WhT a grrat service thse men and women do fooor our country. Not many realizw sarcfice rhey mKe. i surr your son  will be a vreat asset for the country and i surr you be skiing with him soon.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 4, 2014)

I wish him the best of luck! I hope he stays safe. 

I missed out on quite a bit of skiing as well due to being deployed in Iraq and Afghan, but the good thing is when you get back that absence makes the first turns so much sweeter!

You know where in Afghan he is going? And how long he will be deployed?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2014)

Safe thoughts and good wishes to your son!  And a huge thanks for both your past service and his current service to this country! :flag:


----------



## Puck it (Jun 4, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Safe thoughts and good wishes to your son!  And a huge thanks for both your past service and his current service to this country! :flag:



+1


----------



## dlague (Jun 4, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I wish him the best of luck! I hope he stays safe.
> 
> I missed out on quite a bit of skiing as well due to being deployed in Iraq and Afghan, but the good thing is when you get back that absence makes the first turns so much sweeter!
> 
> You know where in Afghan he is going? And how long he will be deployed?



Shindand Airbase for 9 months.  He was stationed in Germany and got to ski at some cool spots like Lermoos, Zer Matt and Zugspitze.  

A funny side story - He grew up skiing since age 4 and skiing just felt to him like something everyone does.  When he got stationed in Germany, he was excited about skiing in the Alps with others in his unit as I did when I was over there.  So, first he acquired new gear and then started talking it up with others there.  What struck him as odd was the fact that no one in his unit skis or snowboards.  There are tours they can go on out of the travel office on post.  In the end, he just went solo and met other people.  We who ski or snowboard are a relatively small group in the US when you start to consider the entire US population.  We are about 7.5% at peak (2010-2011) and around 6% today (this is a great topic for a new thread).  A few other things he thought that was odd - he had a hard time finding a ski shop in Germany that could mount bindings on a 110 underfoot ski and once he was skiing he noticed very few people skiing off the groomed path which was nice for him so he could go after the freshies all day long.  Basically his skis looked like water skis to most since they were skiing narrower skis.

Yes he will really enjoy skiing that much more whne he hits it again!


----------



## dlague (Jun 4, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Safe thoughts and good wishes to your son!  And a huge thanks for both your past service and his current service to this country! :flag:



Thanks!  

Actually thanks to everyone for your posts!  I know this forum seems like we are a dysfunctional family - actually not seems like - we are, but the comments like these and those on other sentimental threads are awesome!


----------



## jimk (Jun 4, 2014)

Best wishes to you and son.   I have a nephew (snowboarder) who served in Afghanistan about three years ago.  He's gone on some fun ski trips with us in the past, but  I'm not sure he's been out snowboarding since he got back.  I might have to try to do something about that next winter

Take issue with war, but please don't hate on our troops.  The vast majority are great young patriots making a big sacrifice to loyally follow the orders of politicians ELECTED BY US!


----------



## bigbog (Jun 4, 2014)

Add my hopes for the safest of times during a supposed year of US withdrawal....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 4, 2014)

may he and all the brave young men and women be under God's care and protection . Stay strong , be well and know that what he is sacrificing will only add to his character . All the best  young soldier and thanks !


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 4, 2014)

Safe travels and stay for your son!

I was stationed in Munich years ago. It was just over an hour drive to the heart of the Alps in Austria. Great times. Does the Army still have the recreation center in Garmisch?


----------



## hammer (Jun 4, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Safe thoughts and good wishes to your son!  And a huge thanks for both your past service and his current service to this country! :flag:


+2


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank him for his service!!!!God bless
Mine is state side in a reserve center in WV.


----------



## darent (Jun 4, 2014)

a safe and  speedy return home for your son from a vet


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you to you and your son for your service.  Best wishes for a safe experience and a quick return home.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 5, 2014)

Please thank your son for his service. I'm sure he'll be back, safe and sound before you know it.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 5, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Thank you to you and your son for your service.  Best wishes for a safe experience and a quick return home.



+1


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2014)

Best wishes to your son and a huge thank you. He is certainly a hero.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm really glad for him that he went skiing solo and met other skiers, locals I assume.

One of the benefits of military service is the opportunity to meet another part of the world. 

Even in places where there is war there are areas of beauty and people worth meeting.


----------



## dlague (Jun 5, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Safe travels and stay for your son!
> 
> I was stationed in Munich years ago. It was just over an hour drive to the heart of the Alps in Austria. Great times. Does the Army still have the recreation center in Garmisch?



Yes they do and the edelweiss hotel as well!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## Glenn (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks to him for his service to our country.


----------



## dlague (Jun 9, 2014)

I know most probably do not care, but it took him like 3 days to finally arrive due to country hopping!  His first comment - this shit feels like the real military!


----------

